# Four wheeler won't idle



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2011)

I've got a 2007 Honda Recon. It runs fine as long as I am giving it gas but won't idle for nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2011)

Carb's dirty.

Run some seafoam through it....might be able to clean it that way....or some carb cleaner.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2011)

Fuel filter ???


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Carb's dirty.
> 
> Run some seafoam through it....might be able to clean it that way....or some carb cleaner.



That's what I was thinking, I'll try the Seafoam.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 29, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Carb's dirty.
> 
> Run some seafoam through it....might be able to clean it that way....or some carb cleaner.



Yep, had the same problem recently and adjusting the idle screw did not help much. sprayed it down good with carb cleaner and it runs like new.


----------



## southgaoriginal (Nov 29, 2011)

i had a 05 rancher that did the same thing ended up having to carry into honda, they replaced the fuel lines and rebuilt carb.  It had been sitting for awhile with gas in it.  The ethanol clogged everything up.  Learned a good lesson, now everthing gas thats not driven everyday has stabil in the tank


----------



## bckwzlineman (Nov 29, 2011)

sounds like the low end jet in carb is clogged


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Nov 30, 2011)

Them little bitty holes in the jet in the carb are full of stuff that looks like wax.  Probably for sitting a long time with ethanol gas.  Take the carb apart and clean real good, then put you some Seafoam in the gas tank with every fill up.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 30, 2011)

That would be this new wonderful gas that we have now.


----------



## muddychick01 (Dec 2, 2011)

That's why I only run racing fuel in mine, well, that and I love the smell of it.....lol!


----------



## flingin1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you adjusted the idle screw?


----------



## willc2412 (Dec 6, 2011)

We have a recon and 2 ranchers and a ranger and our rancher has the same problem our carborator was clogged up really bad


----------

